# Lobster trip to Big Pine Key!!



## LITECATCH

We made our mini lobster season trip again this year. Had a great crew with us this year. Myself, Tobbe, Wayne0, his son Ross his girlfriend Sarah, Mimi and Tracy and last but not least Buzz! With the dsl connection down there i could not post any pic's, so that is why they are so late.










Nice cooler of lobster!










Tracy and myself with a few.










Me, WayneO and Ross.










Sarah and Ross with a couple of nice ones!










Mimi with a nice one!










Getting them ready!!










FEEDING TIME!!! Man they were good! We had a great trip even though the weather was not perfect. Can't wait till next year!!


----------



## mpmorr

Awesome post Scott, that looks another incredible trip down there. I can almost smell the drawn butter. And DANG Ross looks like he is taller than WayneO. :clap


----------



## Bullshark

Nice. Looks like you all had a blast. I'm already booked again for next year.


----------



## Chris V

Good job on the bugs, I'm pretty jealous of that meal


----------



## bluffman2

great job...looks like fun.......how deep was the dives?


----------



## Bullshark

I did not go with him but all the keeper Lobster were at the reef about 20'+. Bay side sucked for us this year. Nothing but Jew fish and under sized Lobster.


----------



## Snagged Line

No Green Egg???


----------



## Runned Over

Man those look good!!!!! Bring any back???


----------



## kahala boy

Nice pics Scott........We wimped out this year. Kimo and family are in Hawaii now......


----------



## Snatch it

Great pics


----------



## lobsterman

Lobster on the Barbe mate. Looks awesome and brings back tons of good memories of yesteryear. Glad you did well and had fun.


----------



## recess

Looks like a great trip had by all. Gene


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

man that trip looks awesome!!


----------



## Halfmoon

Nice Scott. Sorry we did not meet up again. We will sometime when down there.


----------



## gamccp

WOW, you guys did alot better than us. We only found about 10legal,but

about 50 orso small ones. Rhonda had a great time snorkling.


----------

